

Haiku: A Perfect Desktop Operating System? - taranfx
http://www.osnews.com/story/22640/Haiku_A_Perfect_Desktop_Operating_System_

======
antipax
This article's got a lot of inaccuracies (Unix based systems all use X and a
window manager? Has the guy even used OS X?) and honestly, it doesn't really
even say that much about Haiku!

~~~
gaius
OSnews slammed IRIX a little while ago... Because it was too difficult to set
your desktop wallpaper. I get the feeling the site is run by people who don't
actually use their computers for Real Work(tm).

------
datatec
Just so people know, this is not a editor, but just a person who wanted to
post an article. Osnews tends to have a lot of articles from people, and their
quality does seem to vary a lot.

As you surmized the site focuses on mainly on hobby os's, its not a site based
on productivity. a lot of these hobby os's once had their day in the sun (or
at least the os they were modeled after, OS2, BEOS, IRIX, AMIGA) its a lot of
fun to remember and even play with them, but few if any make their full time
livings maintaining or using these os's.

~~~
antipax
Thanks for letting us know. That makes a lot of sense.

------
intregus
Having tried Haiku a few weeks ago, I will say it has a lot of potential. The
fact that is has a HIG (human interface guidelines) means it could actually go
beyond a hobby OS. I'd like to see some more developers get behind this and
see where it goes.

